
Cute little driverless pods are now operating in London - morehuman
https://www.thememo.com/2017/04/05/driverless-bus-london-driverless-shuttle-bus-greenwich-london-automated-transport-for-london/
======
noja
It's a face! Seriously though I expected more glass.

